# 2005 Outback 21Rs For Sale - Sold



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Well the time has come to sell our 2005 21RS. Original owner. I brought her home from storage this morning and am beginning to prep her for sale. I will have pictures up later this weekend.

I am in Fountain Valley, CA.

Outside - Brand new tires (less than 300 miles) decals are fading. Some delamination on the front skin. I would say a 6+ outta 10.
Inside - very good condition. Non-smoking. Desert Rose interior (no vinyl). Full tub mod done. Kitchen top drawer flipout converted to drawer mod done. I have all the manuals. Everything works.

I am also including the weight distribution hitch, bars, and friction sway control.

I am going to advertise in RV Trader and Craigslist. If you want to come by before I advertise we can discuss price further...

Thx, Kurt T.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Craigslist ad is up with pix. link below.

Thx, Kurt T.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/rvs/5209540811.html


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Sold. Thx.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

SmkSignals said:


> Sold. Thx.


Thanks for letting us know...that usually doesn't happen!


----------

